

Question about how Instagram shows date when uploaded to Facebook - evarp

When an Instragram photo is shared on facebook is the date shown the date the picture was taken or shared?
======
flexxaeon
if facebook is using the oembed it may be the shared date.

instagrams oembed endpoint doesn't contain created_time data like the media
endpoints (and i never understood why not)

------
evarp
Thanks for the info thats really helpful ;-)

------
evarp
Sorry and Instragram photo

